# ha studiato..a scuola/in una scuola



## yurri

ciaoo..
Che differenza c'e' in questi due frasi usando le diverse preposizioni ?

ho studiato l'inglese a scuola per otto anni... ( perche' e' una scuola determinata )
ho studiato l'italiano per 5 anni in una scuola privata..

grazie mille..


----------



## MünchnerFax

È il contrario. 

_Ho studiato l'inglese *a* scuola per otto anni._ Nel senso: durante il mio periodo di studi. Quale fosse la scuola esattamente non è importante.
_Ho studiato l'italiano *in* una scuola privata. _In una scuola ben precisa. Quell'edificio, quell'indirizzo.


----------



## yurri

Grazie ma come farai questo esercizio seguente :

Marta ha studiato l'inglese ...... scuola. ( sara' la preposizione " a " ? )


----------



## marco.cur

Si, a scuola.

L'ho studiato a scuola, l'ho studiato alle scuole medie, l'ho studiato al liceo.
L'ho studiato in terza media, l'ho studiato in seconda liceo.


----------



## yurri

Grazie Marco.cur, cioe' useremo la preposizione "in" nel caso piu' preciso ?


----------



## zipp404

Ci vuole la preposizione _*in*_ se si qualifica il sostantivo con un aggettivo o con un complimento di specificazione; o se si usa l'articolo indeterminativo:

Esempio 1:

*A:*  Parli inglese con scioltezza e (lo più importante) _correttamente_.  Dove l'hai imparato?  
*B: * L'ho studiato _*a scuola*_. --> il sostantivo non è qualificato.
*A:* _*In *__media inferior_e, o *in *_media superiore_? --> il sostantivo sottinteso '_scuola_' viene qualificato.
*B: *In terza media.  --> il sostantivo sottinteso '_scuola_' viene qualificato.

Esempio 2:

*A:*  Parli italiano con scioltezza e (lo più importante) _correttamente_.  Dove l'hai imparato? 
*B: * L'ho studiato _*in una scuola*_. --> il sostantivo non è qualificato / non si precisa, in questo caso però l'uso della prep. "in" è retto dal carattere _indefinito che _l'articolo _indeterminativo_ presta al sostantivo.
*A:* Quale?
*B: * *In *una scuola _di lingue privata_. Si precisa, quasi, però l'uso di "in" è retto dall'articolo indeterminativo.
.


----------



## yurri

Grazie mille zipp404, questa spiegazione e' veramente brava per me..
grazie di nuovo


----------



## zipp404

yurri said:


> questa spiegazione e' veramente brava  utile per me..
> grazie di nuovo



Prego.  Spiegando imparo anch'io. Per questo grazie _a te._


----------



## yurri

hai ragione,"utile" e' piu' corretto.. cioe' grazie di nuovo..


----------



## yurri

zipp404 said:


> Prego. Spiegando anch'io imparo.


 
Ciao zipp404, hai scritto che anche tu impari l'italiano..ma quali libri hai in mano ? Mi puoi dire i nomi dei libri che tu utilizzi, per favore.. forse posso trovare anch'io, nei miei libri non c'e' una spiegazione cosi mi hai fatto..

Grazie in anticipo..


----------



## zipp404

A dire il vero, uso la logica e l'applico alle cose.  Non ci è permesso di suggerire titoli specifichi, se cerchi su internet sotto:  'nouva grammatica della lingua italiana' ce n'è una scritta da un linguista tedesco, e due altre scritte da linguisti italiani.  Se ti piace la grammatica, ti sentirai quasi fossi in paradiso.
.


----------



## francisgranada

zipp404 said:


> Ci vuole la preposizione _*in*_ se si qualifica il sostantivo con un aggettivo o con un complimento di specificazione; o se si usa l'articolo indeterminativo:
> 
> Esempio 1:
> 
> *A:*  Parli inglese con scioltezza e (lo più importante) _correttamente_.  Dove l'hai imparato?
> *B: * L'ho studiato _*a scuola*_. --> il sostantivo non è qualificato.
> *A:* _*In *__media inferior_e, o *in *_media superiore_? --> il sostantivo sottinteso '_scuola_' viene qualificato.
> *B: *In terza media.  --> il sostantivo sottinteso '_scuola_' viene qualificato.
> 
> Esempio 2:
> 
> *A:*  Parli italiano con scioltezza e (lo più importante) _correttamente_.  Dove l'hai imparato?
> *B: * L'ho studiato _*in una scuola*_. --> il sostantivo non è qualificato / non si precisa, in questo caso però l'uso della prep. "in" è retto dal carattere _indefinito che _l'articolo _indeterminativo_ presta al sostantivo.
> *A:* Quale?
> *B: * *In *una scuola _di lingue privata_. Si precisa, quasi, però l'uso di "in" è retto dall'articolo indeterminativo.
> .



É una spiegazione precisa, vorrei solo aggiungere un altro aspetto per quanto riguarda la preposizione "a". 

L'uso della preposizione "a" in italiano (anche in spagnolo, francese...) puo essere un po' difficile da capire dal punto di vista delle lingue non romanze. 

Bisogna prendere in considerazione che la preposizione "a", oltre che indicare il luogo, la direzione o tempo (_a Roma, al mondo, alle due ..._), ha anche una funzione per esprimere la forma o modo, per esempio _a piedi_, _alla romana_, _alla Napoleone_ ...

Per cui "ho studiato _*a scuola*_" si puó intendere anche come _forma _o _modo _dello studio, cioé non in forma privata e neanche da autodidatta. Nel caso contrario potrei dire "ho studiato *a casa*" cioé ho studiato in un altro _modo_: da autodidatta e non frequentavo alcuna scuola.

Una logica simile possiamo applicare anche nel caso di "andare *a piedi*". Anche qui si tratta della _forma _o del _modo_, in questo caso del modo del trasporto (non con aereo, moto, nave ... ma usando i propri piedi).

É accettabile una tale spiegazione ? Mi pare piu semplice da capire per uno che non é italiano: non bisogna fare nessuna (o alcuna ?) analisi grammaticale.


----------



## zipp404

francisgranada said:


> É una spiegazione precisa, vorrei solo aggiungere un altro aspetto per quanto riguarda la preposizione "a".
> 
> L'uso della preposizione "a" in italiano (anche in spagnolo, francese...) puo essere un po' difficile da capire dal punto di vista delle lingue non romanze.
> 
> Bisogna prendere in considerazione che la preposizione "a", oltre che indicare il luogo, la direzione o tempo (_a Roma, al mondo, alle due ..._), ha anche una funzione per esprimere la forma o modo, per esempio _a piedi_, _alla romana_, _alla Napoleone_ ...
> 
> Per cui "ho studiato _*a scuola*_" si puó intendere anche come _forma _o _modo _dello studio, cioé non in forma privata e neanche da autodidatta. Nel caso contrario potrei dire "ho studiato *a casa*" cioé ho studiato in un altro _modo_: da autodidatta e non frequentavo alcuna scuola.
> 
> Una logica simile possiamo applicare anche nel caso di "andare *a piedi*". Anche qui si tratta della _forma _o del _modo_, in questo caso del modo del trasporto (non con aereo, moto, nave ... ma usando i propri piedi).
> 
> *É accettabile una tale spiegazione ?*  Mi pare piu semplice da capire per uno che non é italiano: non bisogna fare nessuna (o alcuna ?) analisi grammaticale.



No, non è un'analisi logica corretta perché confondi tre concetti diversi: _modo _, mezzo e _luogo_.  Ti faccio due set di esempi contrastanti che ne fanno risaltare la differeza tra i concetti _modo/maniera_, mezzo e _luogo_.

*I. MODO / MANIERA*

1.  Preferisco leggere _* a  passo di lumaca*_, non mi piace fare le cose _*alla veloce*_, eccetto quando corro con una bicicletta da corsa, allora sì cerco di correre _*con la velocità di un lampo*_.  --> Questi sintagmi ─_─a passo di lumaca, alla veloce, con la velocità di un lampo_── esprimono_ il modo, la maniera_.

*II. MEZZO *

2.  Ci siamo andati _* a piedi*_.  

In questi esempi i sintagmi _*a passo di lumaca, a piedi i*_ ──retti e introdotti dalla preposizione  _*a*_── esprimono *il modo, la maniera, e il mezzo*.  Nel caso del sintagma _a piedi_ direi che ll concetto principale non è quello del modo o la maniera, ma quello del _*mezzo*_.  

Come siete venuti?  
_A piedi._  --> MEZZO.   
A piedi?  --> MEZZO
Sì, _lentissimamente, ma chiacchierando e ridendo!_ --> MODO, MANIERA.

----------------------------------------​
*III. LUOGO*

3.  Mio padre ha imparato il latino a Freiburg, _* al liceo classico  Marc Bloch*_. 

4.  Ha imparato il francese _* a scuola*_.  

I sintagmi _*al liceo classico, a scuola*_ esprimo il _*LUOGO*_.

----------------------------------------​
*IV. ALLUSIONI / CONNOTAZIONI *

Se c'è un'allusione alla _maniera_ o una connotazine del _modo_ nelle locuzioni _al liceo, a scuola, all'università, al conservatorio, a Harvard University, a Hollywood, ecc. _, quelle derivano forse dal significato dei termini in questione o presumibilmente dalle idee con cui tali sostantivi e nomi vengono associati o collegati, e _*non *_ [né gramaticalmente né semanticamente] dalla preposizione "a" di per sé.



> non bisogna fare nessuna (o alcuna ?) analisi grammaticale.


 Ah, ma niente è semplice o facile e l'analisi è _ imprescindibile _, perciò chi pensa, crede, insegna, predica o spera altrimenti si illude e impara malamente.


----------



## francisgranada

zipp404 said:


> Ah, ma niente è semplice o facile e l'analisi è _ imprescindibile _, perciò chi pensa, crede, insegna, predica o spera altrimenti si illude e impara malamente.



Grazie, sono completamente d'accordo. Solo per non essere capito male, spiego un po' quello che intendevo a dire.

Ho seguito un po' le domande di yurri, e poi le reazioni esatte (e simpaticissime). Allora: dal punto di vista p.e. del turco o ungherese che sono lingue agglutinanti, capisco bene le difficoltá per quanto riguarda l'uso delle preposizioni italiane al posto dei suffissi e postposizioni delle lingue agglutinanti che di solito hanno un significato semantico ben preciso (non vado a dare esempi perché siamo in un sito rigorosamente italiano ). 

Ho l'esperienza che le spiegazioni "troppo" profonde e dettagliate, a volte possono avere un effetto psicologico "scoraggiante" perché si crea una inutile paura di sbagliarsi  oppure una esagerata sensazione di "complicatezza" per quanto riguarda l'apprendimento o l'uso di una lingua straniera (qui _*non *_parlo assolutamente di yurri e di nessun altro sul sito e di niente personale). Per questo il mio "esperimento" di provar trovare un denominatore comune  per l'uso della preposizione "a" dal punto di vista _da fuori_. Altrimenti, assolutamente sottoscrivo che qualsiasi spiegazione, sia dettagliata o meno, deve essere corretta da tutti i punti di vista.      

*****************
A proposito dell'argomento attuale, avrei una domanda (non lo vedo come un problema, ma vorrei sapere se c'é qualche risposta etimologica o storica):

Qual é attualmente la differenza nel significato o nell'uso tra: *a* Roma <> *in* Roma, *a* casa <> *in* casa ecc.? 

Solo per illustrazione: dal punto di vista "non romanzo" uno   potrebbe aspetterare (erroneamente), ad esempio, la seguente logica:

_*in *_- luogo, pe. abito in Roma, sono (sto) in casa, vivo in Italia
_*a*_ - direzione, pe. vado a Roma, torno a casa, viaggio "a Italia"
("a Italia" - solo per rendere piú generale la domanda)


----------



## franz rod

> .  Preferisco leggere _* a  passo di lumaca*_, non mi piace fare le cose _*alla veloce*_, eccetto quando corro con una bicicletta da corsa, allora sì cerco di correre _*con la velocità di un lampo*_.  --> Questi sintagmi ─_─a passo di lumaca, alla veloce, con la velocità di un lampo_── esprimono_ il modo, la maniera_.



Leggere a passo di lumaca mi sembra un po' strano. Solitamente "a passo di lumaca" viene usato con verbi che indicano movimento.
Non direi neppure fare le cose alla veloce, ma velocemente o in velocità.



> Se c'è un'allusione alla _maniera_ o una connotazine del _modo_ nelle locuzioni _al liceo, a scuola, all'università, al conservatorio, a Harvard University, a Hollywood, ecc. _, quelle derivano forse dal significato dei termini in questione o presumibilmente dalle idee con cui tali sostantivi e nomi vengono associati o collegati, e _*non *_ [né gramaticalmente né semanticamente] dalla preposizione "a" di per sé.



Non capisco cosa vorresti dire.


----------



## elitaliano

zipp404 said:


> ...
> 
> *A:* Parli inglese con scioltezza e (lo più importante) _correttamente_. Dove l'hai imparato?
> 
> ...


 
Complimenti a Zipp404 e a tutti gli altri utenti stranieri per la forma colta e quasi perfetta di esprimersi in italiano.
Mi permetto di segnalarti questo errore: al contrario della lingua spagnola, l'articolo *LO* non può venir usato in forma neutra.
Io direi:
_la cosa più importante_
_il fatto più importante_

Ciao


----------



## francisgranada

franz rod said:


> Se c'è un'allusione alla _maniera_ o una connotazine del _modo_ nelle locuzioni _al liceo, a scuola, all'università, al conservatorio, a Harvard University, a Hollywood, ecc. _, quelle derivano forse dal significato dei termini in questione o presumibilmente dalle idee con cui tali sostantivi e nomi vengono associati o collegati, e _*non *_ [né gramaticalmente né semanticamente] dalla preposizione "a" di per sé.
> 
> Non capisco cosa vorresti dire.



É stata una reazione al mio post, allora mi permetto a dare una risposta anch'io : 

L'eventuale "senso" di _modo _o _maniera_ delle locuzioni tipo _a scuola_, _al liceo_ ... é dato forse dal proprio significato dei sostantivi (scuola, liceo ...), e *non é* la conseguenza dell'uso della preposizione "a" nelle locuzioni in questione.


----------

